# finallly!!!!!



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just got my tax check, and im about to order a whole mess of stuff, just wondering your opinions on the equipment im gonna get. (46 gal bowfront with 20long sump) if any of this stuff seems under rated. feel free to make suggestions.
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES33000
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=CU01023
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=OE1137
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=CR1511

havent picked out a return pump yet, open for suggestions. but as far as the skimmer and the lights. does it look like ill be ok with these?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> just got my tax check, and im about to order a whole mess of stuff, just wondering your opinions on the equipment im gonna get. (46 gal bowfront with 20long sump) if any of this stuff seems under rated. feel free to make suggestions.
> http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES33000
> http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=CU01023
> http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=OE1137
> ...


Good Skimmer, I have the exact same one! Love it.

Good Lights, I have the 48" 4X65W Orbit! Love it.

Dosing Pump? Who needs a dosing pump?

Phosban....Good Product! Really Works.

I still hate those CPR type overflows. I have used U-Tube types for 15 years and never had one lose siphon and flood. Have heard too many stories about the CPR floods.

As for a pump, Go for a Mag 5 or a Quiet One 2200

I just grabbed a Quiet One 3000 Yesterday! Love it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the dosing pump is used with the cpr overflow to insure constant syphon, im just really worried about loosing syphon and flooding, i know it has happened before, and that would be my luck.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> the dosing pump is used with the cpr overflow to insure constant syphon, im just really worried about loosing syphon and flooding, i know it has happened before, and that would be my luck.


IMHO and IME I would get a U-Tube overflow and drop the dosing pump. It's your decision in the end but I'm trying to look out for a bud and don't want you to have to mop up a mess and regret the CPR type later.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well thats the point of the pump, from the research ive done, the pump hooks up to a little nipple in the top of the over flow, and constantly sucks any air out that might end up in there. if you do loose syphon, it will pull it back up too. i guess it wouldnt be that much over flow, just the return pump chamber would emty and over flow, maybe a couple gallons, i might just try the u tube and save the money.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've read all about them on the reefcentral, best is indeed to go with a U tube, i nearly got spanked for mentioning that overflow when i was first setting up a reef lol.

But look at this light, IMO i would go with this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/36-inch-Metal-Halide-Compact-175-watt-AQUARIUM-LIGHT_W0QQitemZ7723978134QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

it'll look much brighter over a bow tank. and can keep clams further down the road


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just a little out of my price range mp, and i dont really want to keep clams, just some simple flowing corals. polyps, dusters, junk like that.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o come on man only $100 more then one u gettin, and the MH bulbs last twice as long!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im also kinda sketchy on the whole ebay thing, id rather get it from a store that i can fight with


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hm guy has good feedback, lots of it lots of people pleased.....i'd do it, i just look at how good the seller is, i rarely by from a newbie.


----------

